# Picking out new owners for puppies...



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm curious if you've ever had to tell someone "no" to selling them a dog due to whatever reason?

I posted earlier about my springer ***** having pups. I have a neighbor who wants one for his 8yo. I have reservations about the pup going next door for a few reasons, one is the lack of rules the neighbors have for their children and the lack of respect their children have for my animals when they use to come over (they're not allowed over anymore) and it worries me that I might end up with an untrained dog next door that will eventually be a hazard to my livestock/poultry/children/etc.

I've never had to pick out owners for a dog before and now I have 7 pups on my hands that I need to find homes for. I find it hard not to really look at the people as to whether or not the dog would be a good fit with them. 

Is it unreasonable to be picky about who the pups go home with? I have a return policy that if they no longer want their pup for whatever reason they have bring it back to me instead of taking it to the pound. 

How picky do you get when letting go of your pups? And would you let a pup go to a family like the one I described next door?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, I tell people no all the time 

It is not unreasonable for you to be picky about who you sell your pups to...it is actually your DUTY as a responsible breeder to be picky!!

Tell your neighbors that you have a waiting list for your pups and you're not sure that you'll have one to give him. Have him fill out the same application that you will ask your other puppy buyers to fill out...a properly written application will spell out the main terms of your contract and often will screen people for you.

You should have all potential puppy buyers fill out an "application" - ask where do they plan on keeping the pup, if they have a fenced yard what kind of fencing/how high, if they don't have a fenced yard how do they plan to exercise the pup, where they plan to enroll the pup into an obedience class (not DO they plan to, but WHERE they plan to), if they will agree to spay/neuter the pup by X age, etc. 

You reserve the right to choose an appropriate home for each puppy you breed, and again it is your responsibility as a good breeder to do so.

If someone is dead-set on a certain pup, and that pup is the alpha pup in a litter and the person who wants that pup is NOT a strong pack leader, you tell them no. Hopefully you can guide them to a pup with a more suitable temperament, if not then you tell them sorry, I can't in good conscience sell this pup to you.

I have a waiting list for my pups. People fill out an application, I email them and sometimes call them to clairify things, then they go on my list. I tell them "if I produce something that I feel may both meet what you're looking for and what I believe would be a good match for your family, I'll let you know". 

When pups are born I go through my list and find the best matches for the pups I have, and I start to notify people. Of course some of them have found other dogs by then, no biggie, and sometimes I end up with pups that don't have homes already on my list. However I'm not going to sell a dog to someone no matter how long they've been on my list if I feel they aren't a good match for the pup I have available. I'll hold onto the pup as long as I have to in order to find it the right home.

For example, I have terriers that were bred to hunt down and kill small pests (rats, mainly). I had a woman who bred and showed guinea pigs and had guinea pigs in elaborate cages all over her home. I refused to sell her a dog - keeping a dog who has the driving instinct to eliminate rodents in a house full of guinea pigs would drive the dog crazy and was just a disaster waiting to happen. The woman was not happy with me, she spent many hours trying to convince me that she would be able to control the dog and train her well enough that she would leave the guinea pigs alone. To me it wasn't a good fit, and I stood my ground....she won't be getting one of my dogs as long as she has that many guinea pigs all over her house.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Listen to your gut. Llisten to what they say to you and how they answer your questions.

I know breeders who will literally spy, do background checks, google your residence, talk to your neighbors, demand to talk to your vet, scrutinize your credit history. In short: paranoid control freaks. They demand you sign off on restrictive contracts....make you give them half your litter out of the dog you bought from them; force spay neuter agreements. "Nazi breeders"...LOL. Breeders who can't let go of their pups, and try to maintain control over them even after they are LEGALLY YOURS, and you've paid for the dog. That, IMHO...is ridiculous. It's going overboard.

I write and talk to people on the phone. I can tell a lot from what they tell me. If someone writes asking me about my dogs then I answer and they don't reply, I simply put them on a 'do not sell' list I keep. Same with a phone call, if I respond and talk to them then send photos, if they can't give me the courtesy of a response, they are outta here. 

I just axed a guy last week who kept coming up with excuses as to why his deposit check wasn't here yet for one of my pups. At some point, you say no. Yes, I've said no. Or better, I just coyly tell people "sorry they are all sold out". I've gotten to where I don't even respond to some inquiries that are an insult to my intelligence..... I am picky but I don't do all the credit check bs either. I try to find a happy medium.

Yes you can be picky. Yes you should make sure they understand this pup will need good health care (shots, regular deworming etc), decent quality food, attention, a fenced yard, and if they have brat kids who you think or feel might hurt your dog or not be a good home, heck yah, tell them no. From what you describe, I'd say NO to the family with kids. Just my opinion. Put an ad in your paper. Screen them over the phone and in person. Be nice, but not so invasive they think you're going to pay their neighbors off to spy on them.... Its a lot of work yes but if you truly beleive in the good in people, I have found, everyone of my pups has gone to a perfect, loving, good home...I think because I treated them respectfully, not demeaning, I trusted people, or at least tried to. And it's paid off in excellent homes for all my pups. 

Good luck, best of luck to you, it's tough I know! But you can do it....you have intuition, learn to trust it.... And let us know how it works out! ;~)

Cheers,

Goatress


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Goatress, I LOL'd when I read your post.

I know lots of "Nazi breeders" and they just drive me crazy! I'm not asking you to send pictures of every room in your house, photocopies of your driver's license, and essays on your philosophy on vaccination to me.....

My screening process is fairly simple as well, and my contract is short/sweet/to the point. 

Its important for new breeders to understand that here is a line between being picky and making sure your dogs go to good homes, and being obsessive about the brand of collar they clip around that dog's neck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

JJFarmer said:


> I'm curious if you've ever had to tell someone "no" to selling them a dog due to whatever reason?


I have told people that I didn't have a puppy available for them for various reasons, usually because I see how they treat their previous dogs.

Depending on the breed, I could understand why you wouldn't want a neighbor to have a dog that might hurt your livestock. I personally wouldn't worry about it so much if it were an LGD simply because they just don't have prey drive.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

My mom used to breed springers. I would not want an untrained one next door to me!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Breeders have kicked themselves because they placed a puppy in what they thought was a good home, but it wasn't. You know for sure this family should not have a puppy- you can't get more sure than that. It's alright for you to tell them that your line is too hyperactive for their family, but if one is unusually calm you will let them know. Then, don't have any calm enough. You could tell them that the puppy will be confused as to where it lives. Anything you want. This way, you won't have to kick yourself all over.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Twice we have had to "interview" for a dog to go to our home, I was not offended and actually approved of the owners caution. I really approved of the sellers decision as we were able to bring both the dogs home.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for your info and advice. I feel a bit more confident and less unreasonable about picking parents for my puppies (say that 10 times fast). I was real hesitant to get a springer of my own until I met one pup that just got my attention and she turned out to be a blessing but I've seen so many springers that are not trained and are nothing but chaos and/or aggression. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

If I remember correctly these are mutts and your not selling them, just placing them right? While I personally would not give one to my neighbor if I felt the way you do, it would be because I wouldn't want to deal with future problems. Not everyone raises/treats their kids/dogs/livestock the same way we do, nor do they have as much(or as little) structure as we might. Does not mean that they would provide a poor home. People who spoil/overfeed/call their dogs 'furbabies' bother me more than folks who might not be perfect owners but treat the dog like a dog. While I must admit I do screen when I'm selling my puppies, yes I google names, numbers, e-mails, home locations etc, and have refused a sale based on what I have found, your in a slightly different situation. You've got large breed mixed puppies, getting bigger every day, figure out what you'll accept and won't from a new owner and keep your mind open. Best to find homes when their small, you don't want to get stuck with a bunch of them.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

My application is extensive! pages of questions to be answered! then there is the phone call!!! and we talk.

I have been known to fly with the pups to the new owners home.

I have the pups temperament tested and I am making sure the right pup goes to the right family. they tell me if they want a male or female.

They have to sign a contract.... the dog is returned to me at their expense if the dog doesn't work out, the hips, elbows need x-raying, the thyroid titer test needs to be done, the eyes need to be checked.... the microchip is maintained with my phone and address.

Yes I am bitchy <smile>

I got a call.... the lady wanted one of my pups... when she asked me how much? and I said $1,200 (of course that is for a show dog) she got snippy with me! can you imagine? saying "well, that is just too much for an experiment"

Taken back with that comment and never hearing it before... I asked her what she meant. She told me that if the dog didn't work out she would get rid of it and didn't want to spend that kind of money on a puppy that may or may not work out. 

My response... you spend that much or more for a goat! you want a $300 dog to protect over $10,000 in goats? 

Put together questions you need answered. Make sure you have lots of them!
get a contract you need signed with all sorts of demands. Explain you will base the temperament of the puppy on what you know about them via the questions they answer. And then... I am sorry I don't have a puppy with a temperament that matches your needs, I am sorry, perhaps the next litter"

I don't breed any more... I only bred because I showed my dogs and they had to be intact. 

you can go through these links or find others.. copy and paste (and if one questions sparks another add it to your questionnaire and contract), hand it to your neighbor! also price the puppy very high!

examples....

puppy questionnaire

http://hijinksenglishspringerspaniels.net/Puppy_Questionaire.html
http://www.gentryspringerspaniels.com/puppy-request-form.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ca4/gerlach/2009Questionnaire.pdf
http://www.rarebreedsranch.com/RBR Puppy Application Form.pdf



puppy contract

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/alaturka/contract.html
http://www.oneshepherdfarm.com/puppycontracts.htm
http://mysticacres.net/puppies/sample-contract/
http://www.downslakekennel.com/puppypurchaseagreement.htm


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You might try posting this in the pet forum for more ideas


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a small but busy ranch and am usually up to my ears in work and dogs and chores. My clients are good about keeping in touch with me after they buy a pup from me but I don't expect them to call me every weekend with a report on the pup's progress, as they are ranchers/farmers too, very busy, and don't have the luxury of having the time to report to me every little thing about that pup. I do ask for photos, and usually get them, of my pups as they mature. I always make myself available for questions or problems if they arise, and am freely giving of my time over the phone or in Emails to talk to customers. 

I've been blessed so far by fabulous owners for my pups. I do offer to take pups back if things don't work out. As you can see in this thread, everyone operates differently, and each has their own successes, and that's what makes this grand ol' world go 'round! ;~)
P


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I have to say that I just put my name on a pup from Goatress. We talked for a long time and I enjoyed every minute of it, just talking about puppies and dogs. She was sending me links and pics as we were talking and it was great. I am a VERY impatient person, but I am willing to wait at least 1 1/2 years for one of her puppies. I assume she was screening me, but I didnt mind her ways at all. 
Wouldn't mind someone coming for a visit for fun (we have extra full apt. on farm just for that), but dont think I would like them doing a home inspection.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you're going to make a great home for one of my pups~~~!!!!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

but patience is one of my biggest flaws! I'm doing good to wait 30 seconds for something. My family is not surprised at all by the dog, my daughter wants one too. They are laughing at me being willing to wait that long for one, and not going crazy. I'll wait but I am really excited!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, indeed, I've turned people down. Often it's because of children who abuse a dog. Treating animals with no respect is a very good reason to turn the neighbor down. Just tell him sorry, but you don't have a puppy available for him. 

I did turn down one guy for bragging that his shepherd had killed every cat in his neighborhood. Sorry, aside from the fact that you are obviously some sort of nut case, my dogs don't go to where they are allowed to run loose in the neighborhood.

So I do turn down people for other reasons than out-of-control children.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> So I do turn down people for other reasons than out-of-control children.


So do I...besides the guinea pig family I mentioned above, I have turned down people: 

who lied on their application in any way (I fact check them pretty carefully), 

people who mention that they are interested in purchasing the dog for "breeding" but make it clear they have no intention of showing or health testing the dog, and who throw a fit when I tell them all dogs sent out on Full Registration will be co-owned by me with a show contract,

people who try to argue with me on the price I charge for puppies (which is actually hundreds less than other respectable breeders charge, but still more than the puppy millers are charging),

people who try to blackmail/intimidate me into giving them a puppy (or into giving them the pup they want instead of the pup I think would suit their needs),

people who say they're buying the puppy "for" their young child (had one who wanted a pup for a birthday present for her 2-year old :shocked: ), 

one lady who had a dog-aggressive standard bt and wanted a puppy because her trainer told her that her current dog wouldn't hurt a puppy and since the dog would be smaller and more submissive it would be "good therapy" for the 80# dog aggressive pet to have another dog in the house with him 

etc etc


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

jersey girl said:


> but patience is one of my biggest flaws! I'm doing good to wait 30 seconds for something. My family is not surprised at all by the dog, my daughter wants one too. They are laughing at me being willing to wait that long for one, and not going crazy. I'll wait but I am really excited!


I've got to get some pics up on my site of Troy and Sally, the Pyrenean Mastiffs. I also have new pics of the Pyr pups I must get posted. I am so busy with the two litters right now, have not had time....gotta take off now to the vet to have pups checked out!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

bluemoonluck said:


> So do I...besides the guinea pig family I mentioned above, I have turned down people:
> 
> who lied on their application in any way (I fact check them pretty carefully),
> 
> ...


See, this is why I don't think I could ever be a breeder. I think I would lose my mind dealing with people like this.


----------

